# passé a snow léopard imprimante HP DESKJET 5550 n'imprime pl



## franckess (12 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir

je n'avais pas de problème pour me servir de mon imprimante  cité plus haut. mais depuis quelques jour, je suis passé sous snow léopard. Je ne peut plus imprimer ,la feuille me sort blanche.
 Mais par contre je peux faires les test ou netoyer les tetes.en rentrant l'ancien pilote d'origine. 

ou pourais-je trouver un pilote, ou il y a t-il un moyen de contourner se désagrément???
je suis sous léopard snow 10.6.2.

franckess


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

Cette imprimante n'est pas supportée pour Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01856359&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Toutefois, il existe une solution alternative, HPIJS.

La HP Deskjet 5550 est bien supportée.

Télécharger et installer :
 hpijs 3.9.2 ub
 Foomatic RIP 4.0.2
 gplgs 8.64so-ub


----------



## franckess (13 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette imprimante n'est pas supportée pour Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard.
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01856359&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
> 
> ...


j'ai chargé le programme , mais je ne peux l'ouvrir. est ce que c'est en linux voir photo ci-jointe
franckess


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

franckess a dit:


> j'ai chargé le programme , mais je ne peux l'ouvrir. est ce que c'est en linux voir photo ci-jointe
> franckess



Arf ! J'ai oublier de te préciser qu'il y a un ordre.

1. Ghostscript 2. Foomatic 3. hpijs


----------



## franckess (16 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Arf ! J'ai oublier de te préciser qu'il y a un ordre.
> 
> 1. Ghostscript 2. Foomatic 3. hpijs



impecable pour vos conseils , çà marche , peu etre un peu plus lente , mais c'est bien  encore merci pour vos conseils

Franckess


----------



## hortie (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai rencontré le même problème à la suite de l'installation de snow leopard sur mon pan, je suis desormais 10.6.3 et je ne peux plus rien imprimé. J'ai installé ghostscript puis footmatic puis HPIJS mais ca ne change rien. 
Y a t-il des manip' à faire après l'instalation ? Avez vous une solution pour mon problème? 
Merci beaucoup, 
Hortie


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2012)

Trois ans plus tard, sous Mountain Lion, ce fil est toujours d'actualité !


Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. Ghostscript 2. Foomatic 3. hpijs




Une bonne vieille HP DeskJet 895 CXi imprime bien sous Mountain Lion (en couleur; alors que de base, ML reconnait mon imprimante mais avec un driver générique ne gérant pas la couleur !).

Ici un lien sur les dernières versions des trois paquets à télécharger pour ML.

Moonwalker ne vient plus par ici, mais s'il me lit (?) je le remercie chaleureusement


----------



## macabee (23 Septembre 2012)

j'ai une hp officejet g55 , qui n'arrive pas à imprimer les symboles mathématiques  figurant dans des articles  , d'un mac mini 10.5.8 : peut-elle bénéficier de ce traitement ; faut-il installer Linux ??? ( je n'y connais rien )


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2012)

Installer Linux : non ! encore heureux !

Par contre ton Office jet g55 est gérée par les drivers génériques open source :
hp-officejet_g55-hpijs.ppd.gz
hp-officejet_g55xi-hpijs.ppd.gz​
Mais peut être que le bon driver est fourni par HP directement, sous Leopard


----------



## macabee (24 Septembre 2012)

pour mon hp g55 : à présent comment je fais pour que l'imprimante les utilise ? Je précise que le logiciel hp pour leopard n'arrive pas à imprimer les formules mathématiques en entier , genre 
V = m^2  + _ + V( ) , et gutenprint c'est pareil ( j'ai les deux sur ce mac mini ) .:rateau:
                    4


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre si c'est un pb de driver, de police, autre

As tu vérifié sur le site d'HP s'il existait un driver pour ton imprimante, compatible Leopard ?


----------



## macabee (25 Septembre 2012)

n'arrive pas à imprimer les caractères mathématiques !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

la question que je me pose : comment activer les trois logiciels hpijs pour l'imprimante ??? :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> la question que je me pose : comment activer les trois logiciels hpijs pour l'imprimante ??? :rateau:


Il n'y a pas à "activer".
Tu installes les logiciels dans l'ordre indiqué (c'est important). Quand tu as installé le 3e (= les drivers de HP), tu vas dans Préférence système / Imprimantes et tu cliques sur le + pour ajouter une imprimante.

Le système devrait te proposer le driver de ta G55 (du moment qu'elle est allumée).


----------



## macabee (25 Septembre 2012)

qui reste seule en lice ; j'ai tout éteint , rallumé et...elle n'imprime pas , la fenêtre des tâches reste vide !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

rebelote : maintenant la tâche s'affiche , mais ne s'imprime toujours pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

Peut-être une piste (lire le post 19) :> http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/mac-os-10-5-5-et-hp-officejet-g55-aio-236936.html


----------



## macabee (25 Septembre 2012)

j'ai chargé G731 EN de HP , dernier driver pour g55  , rien de changé , les caractères mathématiques ne s'affichent que partiellement , le scan fonctionne ; à ce sujet comment puis-je envoyer cette page imprimée que je viens de scanner sur ce forum ? merci .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> j'ai chargé G731 EN de HP , dernier driver pour g55  , rien de changé , les caractères mathématiques ne s'affichent que partiellement , le scan fonctionne ; à ce sujet comment puis-je envoyer cette page imprimée que je viens de scanner sur ce forum ? merci .



Et si c'était tout bêtement un problème de police d'impression, comme l'a relevé Sly54 
As-tu testé avec d'autres polices ?

Tu mets ce screen dans un fichier photo sur ton profil, avant 





> comment puis-je envoyer cette page imprimée que je viens de scanner sur ce forum ?


----------



## macabee (26 Septembre 2012)

comment puis-je changer la police d'un PDF que j'ai récupéré sur arXiv ? no comprendo ; qu'appelles-tu mon profil ? Y a pas moyen de joindre un fichier comme sur internet ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> comment puis-je changer la police d'un PDF que j'ai récupéré sur arXiv ? no comprendo ; qu'appelles-tu mon profil ? Y a pas moyen de joindre un fichier comme sur internet ici ?



Ton profil, est visible quand tu cliques sur ton pseudo, tu y trouves sur la droite un applet pour déposer des photos, images.


Quant au pdf récupèré, je ne sais pas, essaye un copier coller dans Word


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> comment puis-je changer la police d'un PDF que j'ai récupéré sur arXiv ?


Est ce que tu as ce pb uniquement sur ce pdf, récupéré ?
Ou bien est ce que ce pb est pour tous tes fichiers comportant des symboles mathématiques ? Est ce que le pb est aussi sur Word, ou bien que sur des pdf ?


----------



## macabee (26 Septembre 2012)

et j'en ai marre de compléter les blancs à la main ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

tous les PDFs mathématiques d'arXiv ont des formules mal imprimées , avec des blancs ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

et je n'utilise pas word ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2012)

L'idée était d'essayer d'y voir plus clair : 

est-ce que ça peut provenir des pdf de arXiv ?
est-ce que c'est général sur ta machine ?
est-ce que ça peut provenir de la gestion des pdf par Apercu (alors qu'avec Acrobat ça irait ) ?

Mais je ne connais pas assez bien la façon dont le pdf est généré pour répondre à mes questions


----------



## macabee (26 Septembre 2012)

je les charge sur une clé usb depuis ce mac mini , je l'enquille dans mon mac tournesol 10.4 et j'imprime parfaitement sur cette g55 (avec acrobat , c'est vrai ) ; ça imprime sans erreur depuis ce mac mini directement depuis arXiv sur une epson stylus dx4850. Chaque article d'arXiv propose les formats PDF , ps et other ; pour les PDFs ils proposent Acrobat Reader ou xpdf : si tu veux aller voir , moi je n'y pige rien ! merci !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Une idée 

Faire un screen du PDF, l'imprimer comme une image en format A4, en attendant une meilleure solution.


Sinon un copier coller peut se faire vers Pages


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> je les charge sur une clé usb depuis ce mac mini , je l'enquille dans mon mac tournesol 10.4 et j'imprime parfaitement sur cette g55 (avec acrobat , c'est vrai ) ; ça imprime sans erreur depuis ce mac mini directement depuis arXiv sur une epson stylus dx4850.


Dans ce cas, si tu as les mêmes polices d'imprimante sur les deux machines et que tu utilises dans les deux cas Acrobat, le pb vent sûrement du driver d'imprimante


----------



## macabee (27 Septembre 2012)

ou alors trop bien ( obsolescence programmée , la première source de revenus d'apple ...et de hp ) ,c'est qu'avec un upgrade d'osx on n'arrive plus à faire à faire fonctionner ce qui marchait avec la version précédente ... 
Pourquoi , à ton avis , hpijs ne fonctionne-t-il pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> Pourquoi , à ton avis , hpijs ne fonctionne-t-il pas ?


A mon avis (mais je peux me planter ) :
HP (ou autres) développent des drivers pour leurs produits. Ces drivers fonctionnent bien sous différents OS. Et u jour, changement d'OS et là HP (ou autres) décide de ne plus développer le driver.
On part donc sur de l'Open source (hpijs) et là l'optimisation est forcément moins bonne. D'où des fonctionnalités manquantes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Je m'en suis toujours bien tiré en mettant le soft de HP et autres en place, ensuite brancher l'imprimante et laisser faire.


----------



## macabee (27 Septembre 2012)

ça le fait pas avec g55 et mac mini 10.5.8 ! J'arrive à imprimer les textes des articles mathématiques , mais pas correctement les formules d'iceux ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> ça le fait pas avec g55 et mac mini 10.5.8 ! J'arrive à imprimer les textes des articles mathématiques , mais pas correctement les formules d'iceux ...



J'en reviens à certaines machines dont les polices ne peuvent pas (s'utiliser pour) imprimer des formules.
Et à un screen (issu du PDF) du document qui pourra être imprimé comme une image.


----------



## macabee (27 Septembre 2012)

ah!, le franglais !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

tu veux dire une capture d'écran ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------

je viens de piger : screenSHOT ! j'ai essayé , mais la définition est glauque +++


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Par ce que PDF c'est du français ...On oublie les abréviations si chères aux français


----------



## macabee (28 Septembre 2012)

pas du franglais informatique  raccourci .


----------



## macabee (3 Octobre 2012)

mais avec hpijs je ne peux plus rien imprimer du tout , même pas le texte ! que puis-je faire , alors ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> mais avec hpijs je ne peux plus rien imprimer du tout , même pas le texte ! que puis-je faire , alors ?


Chez moi, les drivers Open source m'ont permis de retrouver les fonctionnalités de mon imprimante.

Manifestement pas chez toi, donc ne l'utilise pas et garde la dernière version du driver HP, même si certains caractères ne s'impriment pas


----------



## macabee (4 Octobre 2012)

qui va chauffer , chargée sur 10.5 , imprimant sous 10.4 , comme d'hab ...


----------

